# Windows Vista Service Pack 2 RTM x86/x64 - Download HERE



## AuDioFreaK39 (May 2, 2009)

*Windows Vista SP2 x86 RTM - 475.67MB*

CRC: 8D07A886
MD5: CAD218B99FC301836E385049C75F5EAF
SHA1: 7F8AA802E157282D84CF47950281DE53A8C26F22

*Windows Vista SP2 x64 RTM - 745.67MB*

CRC: 19C1676E
MD5: DB35DF98AE5A6FD085386580A6EE8B55
SHA1: F0E46DEB7734B8ED277B0CF2304EE2BABC4D9B1C


































Works just great.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 2, 2009)

what is the shit under the links? and which do i use the x86 or x64.. i have 32-bit :B

Any speed improvements or noticible changes?


----------



## IggSter (May 3, 2009)

The stuff under the links are published checks that you can use to verify the intergrity of the file.

32bit = x86, 64bit = x64


----------



## MRCL (May 3, 2009)

depostifiles? Oh man it takes forever till you get a download slot, and then the download itself...


----------



## FilipM (May 3, 2009)

I formated with a clean copy of 64 bit Vista, with SP2, I only put one game so far (GTR2, all i do is racing) and it is running very smooth, also, navigating through folders, file transfer and stability have improved alot. Also, it seems to be usable now with prefetcher running on, previouslty you had to wait for it to finish before you could do anything really.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (May 3, 2009)

MRCL said:


> depostifiles? Oh man it takes forever till you get a download slot, and then the download itself...



I didn't upload these btw.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 3, 2009)

Oh thanks for the link, but i am scared lol. 
Feedback later


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (May 3, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Oh thanks for the link, but i am scared lol.
> Feedback later



They are both CRC, MD5 and SHA1 verified as the official SP2 RTM patch.  No need to worry.


----------



## MadClown (May 3, 2009)

what does RTM mean?

read the manual?


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (May 3, 2009)

MadClown said:


> what does RTM mean?
> 
> read the manual?



Release to Manufacturer...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle#RTM


are you guys all noobs or something?


----------



## MadClown (May 3, 2009)

AuDioFreaK39 said:


> are you guys all noobs or something?



Are you an asshole or something?


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (May 3, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Are you an asshole or something?



Am I not sharing a file with you guys that hasn't even been released to the public yet?


----------



## MRCL (May 3, 2009)

AuDioFreaK39 said:


> Release to Manufacturer...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle#RTM
> 
> ...



No but I can understand him, as RTFM is a popular acronym; RTM could've been the polite version.

Tbh I have no clue what CRC, MD5 and SHA1 mean. I'll look them up eventually, but they are low on the priority list. And I ain't no noob just because I don't know what that stuff means, and so is MadClown. At least I assume that


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (May 3, 2009)

Lets just say they are security mechanisms to verify a file's integrity.  This file has been verified by all three means, and therefore it is truly the official release.


----------



## Static~Charge (May 3, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Tbh I have no clue what CRC, MD5 and SHA1 mean. I'll look them up eventually, but they are low on the priority list.



CRC (Cyclic Redundancy Check) is a type of function that takes as input a data stream of any length, and produces as output a value of a certain space, commonly a 32-bit integer. A CRC can be used as a checksum to detect accidental alteration of data during transmission or storage.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_redundancy_check

MD5 (Message-Digest algorithm 5) is a widely used cryptographic hash function with a 128-bit hash value. As an Internet standard (RFC 1321), MD5 has been employed in a wide variety of security applications, and is also commonly used to check the integrity of files.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5

The SHA (Secure Hash Algorithm) hash functions are a set of cryptographic hash functions designed by the National Security Agency (NSA) and published by the NIST as a U.S. Federal Information Processing Standard. [snip] SHA-1 is the best established of the existing SHA hash functions, and is employed in several widely used security applications and protocols.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHA_hash_functions


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 3, 2009)

I have it install , only took about 30 mins. However , my onboard audio is gone.
 Now i am trying to get it back.

Btw, i got like 20GB of my hard drive back after install sp2.


----------



## MadClown (May 3, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Btw, i got like 20GB of my hard drive back after install sp2.



I think i did to, could have sworn my C drive had 156 GB free, now it has 177 GB free, I dont put much on it seeing as its the os drive, but extra space allways makes me happy.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 3, 2009)

Downloading now

Thanks, AudioFreak. 

Your the man.


----------



## MidnightWatcher (May 3, 2009)

Can everybody confirm this is actually the RTM and not the RC or Beta build?  Yesterday I downloaded this elsewhere with the EXACT same filename and it was not the RTM build.


----------



## MidnightWatcher (May 3, 2009)

Ok I downloaded the file linked above (for Vista x64) and can confirm that it is the RTM of SP2 (File Version is 6.0.6002.18005).


----------



## PaulieG (May 3, 2009)

Confirm, and SP2 seems snappier!!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

Is this the final version? No watermark?


----------



## PaulieG (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Is this the final version? No watermark?



Correct.


----------



## Tau (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Is this the final version? No watermark?



yes it is RTM

Anyone have a link to the patch notes for it?

And I am reluctant to install it after the Xp SP3 Shennanigans....


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2009)

heh just update to it like you normally do updates. no need to download from there. or do you have to do it that way?


----------

